# Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer?



## sygyzy (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't have any Maglites except a mini I am going to drop a sandwhich in, but I wanted to get a large one to mod. I also like the big blunt object aspect. A safety feature I can have in my car or home.

Anyway, what is the most popular size out, and why? Of course this can be answered by best seller or by opinions. I'll take both. Also, which size do police carry?

Thanks.


----------



## Prolepsis (Mar 29, 2004)

Police generally carry 3D Mags, AFAIK. I think I've also seen some officers carry a 4D, but I'm not entirely sure.

I like my 6D best, but I never use it anymore /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif It used to be my brightest light before I become a flashaholic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

A 3D makes a good mod for a Lux III, and a 2C makes a good bulb swap + 3x123 mod. But then these two may not be "big" enough in terms of you wanting a "big blunt object."


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 29, 2004)

size depends on what you want to put in it.

3d is perfect for lux1 and lux3 mods, running on direct drive, or with slight resistance.

2d is great for 5w mods, running either 3-123 or 6-aa. again, you could use a little resistance if you wanted.


----------



## MilGeo (Mar 29, 2004)

2D and 3D is great for mods. IMO 4D would be best as that blunt object you'd like. Police usually carry 3D over here in Germany.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 29, 2004)

I just recently upgraded the 5W LS modded golden 2C of my wife to 2 x 18650s from 2 x 18500 Li-Ions in just removing the spring and scratching the tailcaps anodizing and adding a small solder blob to the last cell - makes it an even better mod IMO and you can get those 18650s at >2A now and relatively cheap as those are the most often used cells - kinda like the AAs of Li-Ions.

Besides I think 3C/3D and 3Cin2D are just great for DDing a 3Watter

Klaus


----------



## 6pOriginal (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

I like the 2D, it's very fexible, you can do 3xcr123 or 2x pila 150a or 6AA with the battery adaptor...the 2C does feel better on my rather small hands though, but you can't use the AA adaptor on it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Wolfen (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

2D with tail spring cut to accept 3C batteries. Lux III direct drive using the wonderful Hotlips heatsink and cut down stock reflector.


----------



## Mike 161 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

Sygyzy;

Most LEO's in my area (Los Angeles County) carry rechargeable flashlights (the Streamlight "SL20X" and "Stinger" lights the most common). The MagLight "MagCharger" rechargeable flashlight is seen occasionally (more common in neighboring San Bernadino County, where Mag Industries is located). Private patrol and security officers (which are paid much less than LEO's) tend to carry the 3-D cell MagLights (with the 2-D a close second). Larger flashlights are sometimes seen, but many police and security agencies have weight and size restrictions in place due to liability issues. Understand that these types of flashlights were not designed to be used as "impact devices," and can cause serious injury or death if used as a weapon.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

I'm not a LEO, but I remember seeing a lot of 4-5D Mag/Kel/whatever lights years ago around here. Back then the bigger the light the brighter, and better as a "stupidity extinguisher". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Nowdays it's kind of moot question for the most part, like Mike says. You get mostly Streamlight rechargables or Magchargers, with 2-3D Mags issued for good measure in places that don't spring for big $$ flashlights. I've seen a couple small lithium lights, too.


----------



## Techmedic (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

A few years ago a buddy (LEO) lost his own 4D mag on duty. Shrugged it off, and planned on visting the nearest Canadian Tire store for another when he had a chance. 
I guess those above-average disposables do have their place don't they?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

I guess I'm crazy, I prefer the 3C mag...The 3D is just too big, and the 2D is a good size but too wide for my tast The 3C is a good weight and size to me. Small enough to cary around and big enough to use for a weapon if needed.


----------



## sygyzy (Mar 29, 2004)

*Great answer*

Thanks everyone for the informative response. I think I will go for the 3D. It seems to be the most popular size and I have seen some friends with them. I never knew that size because it's been a while. I am betting they are 3D.

I have some followup questions:

1. Why are specific size Maglites better for some mods than others? Aren't all the head dimensions the same? They use the same bulb, lens, etc right? 

2. How can a 2C work with 3x123? A C battery is much thicker.

3. What are the currently available mods available for the 3D? Are they all just drop in bulb replacements?

4. Which of the new TerraLUX products will work in a 3D?

5. How do the Pila's fit in the Maglite? Aren't they too skinny?


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Great answer*

1. For voltage/power supply (in terms of how many batteries it has.) The C/D uses the same size lens, same reflector, but I am not sure about the Mag Charger, I don't have one. 

Free props for the reflectors though. If you do run high output bulbs, I recommend a PMR. 







Well worth the $25 for the PMR. The flimsy stock plastic reflector to compare.

2. I can do one better, I have a picture. 





3. There are tons of mods for a 3D Mag. LED drop ins from Inretech, 3 AA to D adaptors from Elektrolumens.com to run 9AA's through a 3D wiht a Carley or WA bulb, and the basic overdriven 2D bulb in a 3D. 4C in a 3D to drive a stock 3D bulb, etc. etc.

4. No comment

5. No comment


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Great answer*

3. not sure, but you'd be *much* better off modding it yourself, or even using an everled.

4. pilas fit the same way 123's fit...using some sort of adapter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 6pOriginal (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Great answer*

JasonC8301, you got the cr123 adaptor from flashlightlens.com? I was over there and couldn't find it there.


----------



## ChopperCFI (Mar 29, 2004)

From my former paramedic days, we always had a 5C in the drug kit (tackel box). It was easier to grab out of the box quickly than the similar length 4D. Also fit smaller hands better. I have carried a 5C in every car since; mostly as a club.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 29, 2004)

DO NOT run a 2 cell bulb with 3 batteries.

I've found it to be WAY too prone to poof!

3 by 4 or higher is much more reliable.

I've typed until I'm blue in the face. A 3D M*g (or Greatlite or Smith and Wesson) with 4C and Writeright film or an Acrylite lense is a nice package. 5C in a 4D ain't bad either.


----------



## ledlurker (Mar 29, 2004)

I lean towards the 3C and the 6C. I am going to upgrade the 6C to a Lux V U3U Side emmiter. I have had it for 15 years and have used twice to thump somebody who really deserved it


----------



## Double_A (Mar 30, 2004)

Humm, I personally don't know any cops that prefer a Maglight.

Compared to Streamlights models they have been using for 15 years they would laugh at anything other than the MagCharger. At least that's how it goes with the PD's in my area. Of course they use what the department issues and they issue Streamlight, simply put they are superior flashlights.

Of course you seem to be interested in doing your own modifications and that is what Maglight IS best for, modding!

GregR


----------



## sygyzy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

Thanks everyone. I think I'll go with the recommended 3D. Now I have to try and figure out what my upgrade options are.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

IMHO 4D mag is the way to go.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
size depends on what you want to put in it.

3d is perfect for lux1 and lux3 mods, running on direct drive, or with slight resistance.

2d is great for 5w mods, running either 3-123 or 6-aa. again, you could use a little resistance if you wanted. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How come a 2d can drive 5 watts while a 3d (which is one extra cell) can only drive lux1 and lux3? I assume they stand for 1 Watt and 3 Watts.


----------



## utomatoe (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

Nobody said "only"... There is no reason why a 3D can't drive a 5W. Read the post again, it says:

[ QUOTE ]

2d is great for 5w mods, running either 3-123 or 6-aa
3d is perfect for lux1 and lux3 mods, running on direct drive, or with slight resistance.


[/ QUOTE ]

Of course you could use 9AAs using 3-to-D converters and drive a 5W with resistance.


----------



## ResQTech (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

Different battery config.

The 2C holds 3x123 nicely, while the 3C/D rund off 3 C or D cells.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

[ QUOTE ]
*utomatoe said:*
Nobody said "only"... There is no reason why a 3D can't drive a 5W. Read the post again, it says:

[ QUOTE ]

2d is great for 5w mods, running either 3-123 or 6-aa
3d is perfect for lux1 and lux3 mods, running on direct drive, or with slight resistance.


[/ QUOTE ]

Of course you could use 9AAs using 3-to-D converters and drive a 5W with resistance. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry if I upset you. I am just trying to learn. Referring to the original quote, wouldn't 6xAA = 9 volts? Would that be overdriving a 5W?


----------



## 6pOriginal (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

Yes, you do overdrive it, but just like overclocking a CPU, with proper heatsinking, you won't kill it (at least for awhile)


----------



## cryptoguru (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Maglite size and which do cops prefer*

Post edited for inappropriate content.
Please read Rule #4 
Bart


----------

